# beaver pelts



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

*any body **** hunt on here*​
or is any body from mississippi on here00.00%the biggest beaver you ever caught6100.00%


----------



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

how much can you get for beavers in mississippi they are green hides and they way around 50 pounds i really need to know what all the different hides price range is here and where i can sell them at and can you sell beaver hides that you catch in the summer time like for nusance beavers


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

what the heck kind of poll is that


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

hah, it makes no sense.

are you a man?
or have you eaten in the last week?


----------



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

does anybody know what hides are worth around my area


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

well they're probably alot like Louisiana so 3-5 for beaver, 5-8 for ****, 8-12 for mink, 15 for yotes and foxes. (those are all skinned and put up)

kind of makes you wanna cry huh?


----------

